
Bing Pushes Microsoft's Edge Browser When People Search for Chrome or Firefox - srathi
http://marketingland.com/microsoft-pushes-edge-on-bing-over-chrome-firefox-141614
======
stinger
this post is completely pointless. well....on second thought...this is a good
example of how to write 1000 words on nothing :-|

